# Rabbit pellets for chickens/ducks?



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

I assume they are safe? I can buy at $400/ton which gives 16%protein.

thoughts?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They have a lot of salt in them which isn't good for poultry but they can do well mixed with the regular feed in a 3 to 1 ratio, 3 parts regular feed, 1 part rabbit pellets.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

and here, my rabbits love to steal the chicken pellets!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL! 'Round here, the goats will just about kill themselves to get to the rabbit OR chicken pellets!


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

My ducks were fed rabbit pellets by mistake and would not touch them what so ever. The chickens will eat them but only off the ground under the cages.


----------

